# Combine Asus ARMOURY Crate with G.SKILL Trident Z Lighting Control App (working Version) Windows 10/11 __ How to.



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

*Hello Guys,*


I would like to show you today after endless attempts how to bring the let's call it "somewhat complicated and idiosyncratic program" Asus Armoury Crate with the G.Skill lighting software in harmony so that you can use both and finally design _*the memory according to your individual wishes, illuminated.*_

I've read endless laments on the net that both companies just can't manage a joint venture between the both affairs.

Well it really is extremely easy once you figure out HOW it works best! The steps are conceivably simple. Without the programs overwriting each other or messing up.

I recommend clearly to uninstall Armoury Crate completely before and to do it in a certain order, because if you just install on it , it will be very complicated then. you have to extract and delete out several "components/parts" with the BC DEinstaller software and refinish with the lightning Asus AURA softwarecomponents again.
As I said it also goes simple as the 1 time 1. 
Just follow my suggestion.

_All 4 matching software packages are attached below as ZIP!_

_*Here we go:*_


_*Armoury Crate DEINSTALL, complete. possibly reboot required etc.*_


*G.Skill software INSTALL, reboot required*


*INSTALL Armoury Crate. Restart!*

_*DONE!*_

If everything lights up in the rainbow, the G.Skill software has taken over the control.





As a -proof- I have uploaded an individual lighting configuration. See the first Title-Picture above in shematic order tho.. 
It works if you want... without a single prayer.





(I think it cost me half a year of enervated research and 1 million try to tinker it together somehow)

I hope i could help with my thread and wish u all the best and fun with ur individual RAM-lighting! _*Note:*_ Do not update the G.Skill software until further notice.

If u do not want that red symbol in the taskbar tray stays - *deactivate it in Autostart and import the XML-file taskmanager to the windows tool section*. the task will start the G.Skill program after 45 seconds after systemstart. It will add your stored lighting profile and disapears after 1 minute from the tray. easy and kinda smart..





leave a comment if u like it or not - Grinches are welcome too.. every opinion is welcome and apreciated! 
Or show/post your personal RAM lighting...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 1, 2021)

*Hello again. *

_small update:

I fear in this respect, the overall situation has not changed with the official arrival of Windows 11!
The procedure #1 described above, remains for the time being the ( most likely and only) workaround for the problem of the program incompatibilities. I tested it without any positive results.. The downloadable files above retain their validity and practicality. Newer versions below._



 . 


_*I will keep you informed**.***_


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 16, 2021)

_*Hi guys!  *_



*it is said that there are indeed legendary winter fairy tales... 

the following has, after what feels like 3 years, become a real circumstance:*


The latest Armoury Crate v5 and the latest G-Skill RGB software are compatible! see the _color patterns below in schematic order and illuminated._





 




_*The installation procedure I have left as in *__*#1*__* that way*_. The programs loaded correctly and do not interfere with each other.

in short: DEinstall Armoury Crate >> install G-Skill >> install Armoury Crate again..




   <<< This is the right color pattern when the program is correctly installed (rainbow)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hallelujah! 

*I have attached the latest versions below. That should last for a little while then and be adequate.*​


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 25, 2022)

*Addendum for a current occasion:*

the installation _order _has _changed_! It is now easier to use. No need to deinstall Armoury Crate first anymore. 

*just* install *Armoury Crate*, and use the  *G-skill RGB* program " as an *UPFILL* ".

Installation files see above.
Cheers!


----------



## Kabouter Plop (Jul 5, 2022)

Sorry for bumping but is my cpu usage supose to be so high that it constantly pegs 1 core at 50% when syncing memory in armoury crate or not meant to sync memory and just use the gskill software instead ?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 6, 2022)

Kabouter Plop said:


> Sorry for bumping but is my cpu usage supose to be so high that it constantly pegs 1 core at 50% when syncing memory in armoury crate or not meant to sync memory and just use the gskill software instead ?


hey,

to be able to say that, please check first if you have *activated the aura power mode*..
normally this should be the reason.
it can, as described, increase the CPU load.





not the lighting itself. not even the small program from gSkill.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 6, 2022)

I use OpenRGB.. it works good. AC is a train wreck. With Open RGB I changed the default lighting scheme for my ram. I actually thought I broke them because I had flashed one of the modules to dark, and the G.Skill software didn't show any RGB control.. luckily I figured it out a week later


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 6, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I use OpenRGB.. it works good. AC is a train wreck. With Open RGB I changed the default lighting scheme for my ram. I actually thought I broke them because I had flashed one of the modules to dark, and the G.Skill software didn't show any RGB control.. luckily I figured it out a week later


can be an alternative, yes!
Armoury Crate is annoying but if you have Asus parts, not just one, but multiple. It represents the, hardly, one and only choice. unfortunately.

this post represents the possibility to somehow combine both without completely desperating.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 6, 2022)

I tried.. I failed. I don't know if I would use it even if I had more than just a board from them.

I like their hardware, but software... ehh not so much.


----------



## Kabouter Plop (Jul 6, 2022)

It does it regardless performance mode or not armoury crate has been shit for gskill for last 2 years least since if owned a gskill kit sync it pegs my 1 thread like 50 to 100% i unsync it does 0% and i only have 2 aura strips + mainboard rgb it should not do that



freeagent said:


> I use OpenRGB.. it works good. AC is a train wreck. With Open RGB I changed the default lighting scheme for my ram. I actually thought I broke them because I had flashed one of the modules to dark, and the G.Skill software didn't show any RGB control.. luckily I figured it out a week later



After 1 update that made chipset fan stop i stopped using it not touching that with a mile long pole even, they fixed it but it still makes chipset fan pause when it starts up.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 9, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I tried.. I failed. I don't know if I would use it even if I had more than just a board from them.
> 
> I like their hardware, but software... ehh not so much.





Kabouter Plop said:


> It does it regardless performance mode or not armoury crate has been shit for gskill for last 2 years least since if owned a gskill kit sync it pegs my 1 thread like 50 to 100% i unsync it does 0% and i only have 2 aura strips + mainboard rgb it should not do that
> 
> 
> 
> After 1 update that made chipset fan stop i stopped using it not touching that with a mile long pole even, they fixed it but it still makes chipset fan pause when it starts up.



basically, i agree with both of you! the main reason i depend on it is the _unbeatable noise cancelling function of the motherboard_.

I also only have the board and the illuminated strips in sync. everything else is color coded.





i am also very pedantic that it idles decently and runs smoothly without too many unnecessary things going on in the background.


----------



## Kabouter Plop (Jul 10, 2022)

I wish i could sync in in armoury crate honestly with aura creator it looks so much better, also got a feeling armoury crate breaks system restore in windows 11 or least i suspect it does, it used to be much lower as well but it was glitchy.


----------

